# IXS Cleaver knee-shin pads over view // Crash tested, many times



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hey guys just thought I'd share a few quick thoughts on IXS Cleaver's









*Picture does not belong to me.

The sizing is pretty much spot on. However I feel as tho they are getting a little tight (my legs prob getting bigger, pads not stretching too much with use) I only notice this tightness when trying to pull them off after a ride.
"Velco" fasteners make it adjustable for sizing as well.

On the inside is a knee cup with soft padding. Fits my knee's just fine and once tightened up with the straps, your knees aren't going anywhere.

Do require taking shoes off for putting the pads on/off... however, you can un-strap the lower velco strap to get abit more airflow during climbs.

Air flow is fine once moving. They do get a little hot and sweaty on long climbs, or once stopped (think of glasses/goggles fogging up, but clearing again once moving)

Pedaling in these are fine. Obviously there is some restriction.
On long climbs to the trails I will keep them off and chuck them on once to the top. However I have done quite abit of pedaling and exploring in these for a few hours and it isn't terrible.

PROTECTION!
Well... I've now had my fair share of stacks in these. 
They offer great protection. Ive fallen hard on my knees, slid across the ground, slid down hills, smashed my pedals..
Not once have they moved off my knee. Either up or down the knee, or side to side.
Only issue is on a slide down a hill, dirt came in from the top.
After my latest crash, I have hit my knee hard. And there is only slight light bruising over a whole area. Which I figure would be the pad spreading the blow.

They do not provide any protection on the back of your legs however. So I do have a few pin marks from my pedals =(

There is also side protection for those frame hits.
I've never noticed my knees hitting the frame so I guess they are doing the job right.

Price...
Well, they are some of the more expensive ones out there. Coming down to a get what you pay for kind of saying.

Alternative would be the IXS Dagger, if you don't require shin protection. They look as tho they would be just that little bit lighter and breathable.

End results it all comes down to what you are riding.

If I was riding XC all day these would be lower on the list.
But seeing as I'm riding more enduro-DH type stuff, these work out great. Anything with drops jumps rocks, then you should highly consider these.


----------

